# 94 Altima Air Bag light



## twofast4u (Jan 10, 2006)

Hey,

I got a 94 Nissan Altima GXE it has about 300 000km on the engine and body, everythings original. Last night the passenger headlight died on me, but tonight out of nowhere the Air Bag light started to flash. I dont know what caused it, but i think it might be the sensor or one of the fuses. If you guys can help, that would be great! If you guys need more info on the car let me know

Thanks


----------



## KA24Tech (Feb 2, 2004)

Check all the fuses and fusible links under the hood to be sure that one didn't burn out. That could be why the SRS light came on.

Troy


----------



## Ironchild (May 11, 2005)

If my memory serves me correctly I think 94 Altimas had a recall on the passenger side air bag units. Just a possibility.....


----------

